# According to my sister...............



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I'm a hoarder!

I have been tossing around the idea of getting another big freezer & eliminating a couple of the small ones. I have 1 large chest freezer & 3 small ones. They are all full. 

Anyway, my sister bought a large chest freezer at an auction & was wanting to re-sell it. She does that kind of thing a lot. I called her to see if she still had it & she did. Said she didn't call me because she knew I had a couple of freezers already. I told her I had 4 & they were all full. We have a hog scheduled to be butchered in February & I needed more room. That's when she said I was a hoarder. I told her no, I just want to make sure we had plenty of food on hand to eat. I have 5 kids still at home here, so I take advantage of bargains when I can. We buy beef & pork by the whole & I butcher a lot of broilers & rabbits.

She has 7 kids at home yet. 3 of them are adults & 1 has a baby of her own. She has one big freezer & the majority of the time it is not even half full. They eat out at least 4 nights out of the week, sometimes more. She knows how to cook, she just doesn't do it. When we had an ice storm a few years back they had nothing in the house to drink. They have to haul water so buy bottled water for drinking. They were going out on icy roads to get some water for drinking. She works in town & the storm was predicted days in advance. She is also out of toilet paper all the time. So there is just no reason for her to not have stopped & picked those things up before the storm hit. 

That would drive me crazy! :hair I have tried to tell her that it is wise to keep several weeks of food on hand in case you can't get out. It falls on deaf ears. I have a feeling if TSHTF she would come here thinking I would feed them. I wouldn't let them starve, but I am not working my butt off prepping so I can feed people like them. I guess if having 4 freezers full & a pantry full of canned goods is considered being a hoarder, then I am proud to say..............

I am a hoarder!  

I have given up on trying to get people to see that having some preps on hand is good for a number of different reasons. Might be a storm, might be a job loss, might be an EMP strike. Whatever the reason it is just good sense to keep at least several days of supplies on hand & I can't believe the number of people that don't. It is my job to make sure my kids have enough to eat. I couldn't imagine not having some supplies on hand to make sure they were taken care of. I sometimes wonder about my siblings. My mom's pantry would put mine to shame. She had 11 kids & spent her whole summer canning & putting up food. I had 3 sisters & 7 brothers. One of my sisters died 10 years ago. She was like me. Gardened, canned, made sure they had enough put up. One sister cans some, but not much. The one mentioned above doesn't even put a garden out. About half of my brother's wives garden & can.

I guess I am just rambling, but it really bugs me to see family members so unprepared. Especially when they were raised better.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Oh, I still have 4 freezers. Only now 2 big ones, 2 small ones.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i was belittled a few weeks ago by family when i talked about canning chicken and other meat....and i let it slip how many canning jars i have...lol


----------



## MamaTrip (Aug 3, 2013)

I would be concerned that a "used" freezer would not be energy efficient.

And ---- do you have a generator to keep those 4 freezers running when the power goes out for too many days?

I can see where your sister is lacking when it comes to planning ahead.
But I can also see where your excess could be troublesome.

I guess I would strive to put the contents of a couple of your freezers, into storage that is not dependent on electricity.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

The freezer I just bought is newer than any of the other ones I have. I do have a good amount of meat in the pantry in jars & will can it up as I get time. I am not about to let that much food go to waste in a power outage. We are actually looking into getting a whole house generator soon. I'll probably really be accused of being crazy then!


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

I had to draw the line in the sand where prepping stops and hoarding starts because of a family member that hoards! I have pretty much decided it is hoarding when a person has anxiety about having to get rid of something to replace it with something better. A hoarder keeps the small freezer AND the large freezer only because the thought of getting rid of the small freezer just freaks them out. 
Other indications of a hoarder (intended for comic relief, but based in my reality) may include thousands of legos in the shower, a stack of seed catelouges from the last 30 years that has made it's appearance in the bedroom, bathroom, livingroom, and Kitchen. 7 fish tanks residing on the floor with no water or fish in them. And finally, when giving directions to the bathroom instructions include just move the blue totes in front of the bedroom door so you can open the bathroom door, but don't let them fall on you - my salt and pepper shakers are in there, and they might break.


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

MamaTrip said:


> I would be concerned that a "used" freezer would not be energy efficient.


Little bit of a sidetrack.. it takes an awful lot of power to pay for a new freezer, "efficiency" is most of the time just a way to get you to buy new things. Sure if you're old one breaks get an efficient replacement, but buying a new freezer over a old one is unlikely to save money for years. I have a 15 year old chest freezer it was free from the local adds. According to what I have read a brand new efficient freezer running in perfect conditions would cost around Â£30 less a year to run it would cost Â£300 to buy.. that's 10 years to pay back. Now I doubt many of us run our freezer in perfect conditions or never open it.. but I expect the figures are about the same! Will I want a freezer this size in 10 years? would the new one last 10 years? who knows I'll take my chances with my old one.

Back to hoarding.. My Parents in law have 5 yes 5 big chest freezers. and there's only two of them. Yes they have cows and a huge garden. But I cannot for the life of me see how they eat it before it burns. we (as 2) can't get through 1/6 of a cow before it starts to freezer burn! (130lb) (in the same packaging as they use, since it's from them.) I would love to look in the bottom of some of those freezers, apparently one is bread, one veg, one bones.. yes just bones and the other three meat. However I don't want they electric bill lols. We've got another freezer here, it came with the house, but it's not on atm, just saved for when we have animals to kill. 

Oh half of our freezer is dog food... sighs.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I have 3 freezers and 2 refers, you all have seen 1 -ONE of my Pantrys, and we have 0-ZERO, Kids. And most of it, things I grow/raise on this land.
ps, not I'm not a hoarder , clutter stresses me out.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

I applaud you Wendy! I am not a hoarder (we have moved 16 TIMES!! and keep nothing but essentials). But we have a really large fridge with big bottom drawer freezer and 2 of the largest stand up freezers made by Maytag. One for veggies/garden harvests/fruit and the other for all meats/poultry/seafood/fish (as we have a vegetarian fish eating SIL).

I can, I freeze and I dehydrate. We are a 10KW solar powered house (not net zero yet but aiming for it). We have solar hot water (not for heat, for showers, wash etc.) 

There are only 2 of us here so people always want to know WHY I do this.

Well, it is an hour+ roundtrip to ANY store plus shopping time. Also, since we live 20 minutes from the middle of nowhere to our friends and family, they have to stay at our place when they come -- meaning large meals. 

And, I need the peace of mind that comes with having something to eat and toilet paper to use! 
Good post.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Well, one freezer is in the barn. It's a smaller one. In it are the rabbits & chickens I butcher. Summer kitchen has a big freezer. That has our beef in it & a few rabbits that didn't fit in the other one. Not much else in that except a couple of loaves of bread. 1 big freezer in the basement that has frozen corn, strawberries, & blackberries. I also have milk frozen for soap making & colostrum for orphan kids if needed. Along with some fish & broccoli. The other small freezer is also in the basement & right now has ice in it until I get my pig butchered in February. Then it will have the pig in it.

We also have people over at times & I love to cook. There have been many times when I skipped the grocery all together because I could. Twice hubby has lost a job & having those preps kept us going for a long time. Soon my goats will be in milk & that will be one less thing I have to buy at the store. I shop mainly for toiletries, fresh fruit, dog food, & cheese right now. I sometimes take my daughter shopping. She is blind so I have to pick things out for her. I am usually lost in the meat department because I just don't shop it. I am shocked by prices when I do get things for her. I am soooooooo glad we can buy the way we do & that I have what I have.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

When you have a large family like Wendy does, the amount of food she has put up is normal. MamaTrip sees excess - I see a home with enough food. 

The amount of food to put up for that many people is a LOT. So it isn't a matter of hoarding (which is the keeping of things way beyond what would be used, and the keeping of things to the expense of one's health and safety) but rather, a matter of stocking the food the family will consume, plus some extra for the what-ifs.

In a true SHTF scenario, where all the freezers go out, Wendy would can it all. So would I. While a generator is a great idea, even that will stop running when the fuel is gone.

I hope we see many more people trying to put up for the family. I applaud Wendy and all homesteaders/preppers. It's just as "normal" to me to think of a large family having several freezers of food as it is a non-homesteader to rely on the grocery store and take-out or restaurants.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

hoarder = someone who will not use it before it goes bad 

Prudent = someone who gets it at good discount and will use it before it goes bad and keeps it organized 

I have heard some interesting variations on the pop song, about that base , well here it is all about that waste , not really my kind of music but really that could be a fun youtube video 

waste = bad 
savings and food security = good 

just as long as your keeping away from the line where it turns to waste


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

used freezers are often more efficient here , the appliance manufacturers undersize the compressors so that the numbers look very good for the goverment regulation , when in fact the new refrigerators will last only 6-7 years on average while the old ones use a bit more electric they can draw down much faster giving a better freeze and run on more power a shorter amount of time to do it , when you consider you not buying a new appliance every 6-7 years and a bunch of wasted food when the old one dies 

my brother is still running my grandmothers 1947 International harvester refrigerator and freezer 

new refrigerators and to a little lesser extent freezers are not built to last any more they want to keep you buying a new one at least every 10 years 6-7 seems average , same for washers and driers the high efficiency ones last 6-10 years , when I was still using my 1960s gas dryer at my last house , and the appliance mand said he sees them from time to time and they are highly sought after he puts a new belt in them a new set of coils and sells them as fast as they come in , because that is all they will need every 10 years to keep them going for decades


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Yep, when I had my washer fixed a few months ago the repairman said he is working on the new ones all the time. They don't make anything to last anymore.


----------



## MamaTrip (Aug 3, 2013)

Believe me when I tell you, I am much more like Wendy than I am like her sister!
Except I need to work on the part to be more organized and keep my stores better rotated.
I could maybe get the stuff in my one freezer canned up in an emergency BUT I would probably run our of jars before getting it all.

Wendy, I know you do a bunch of canning already. Do you have enough EMPTY jars on hand for 4 freezers full of food? 
I'm assuming this huge power outage would extend to friends and neighbors, so borrowing jars from them would not be a likely option as they would be canning their own freezer contents.

I have an added obstacle to deal with. My DH. Anytime I try to buy extra when there is a good sale ..... he gets annoyed with me. He just doesn't get it!

He seems to think having more than 2 cans of beans or more than 3 rolls of toilet paper is EXCESSIVE!

Yes ..... I will accept your sympathy! LOL


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Just for GREENCOUNTYPETE.

Because you know
I'm all about that waste
'Bout that waste, no Hoarding
I'm all about that waste
'Bout that waste, no Hoarding
I'm all about that waste
'Bout that waste, no Hoarding
I'm all about that waste
'Bout that waste

Yeah, it's pretty clear, I ain't ashamed to
buy in bulk bulk, 
Like I'm allowed to do
'Cause I got that lifestyle that all the dreamers chase
And all the right tools in all the right places

I see the city folk eatin&#8217; that GMO
We know that food ain't real
C'mon now, price it low
If you got chicks, chicks, just raise 'em up
'Cause every thing you raise is yummy From the burger to the Stock

Yeah, my mama she told me to always be planin ahead
She says, &#8220;jobs can be lost and I don&#8217;t want to end in debt"
You know I won't be no stick figure lazy starving doll
So if that's what you're sellin then go ahead and go along

Because you know
I'm all about that waste
'Bout that waste, no Hoarding
I'm all about that waste
'Bout that waste, no Hoarding
I'm all about that waste
'Bout that waste, no Hoarding
I'm all about that waste
'Bout that waste
Hey!

I'm bringing farming back
Go ahead and tell them city folks that
No, I'm just living. I know you think you're all that
But I'm here to tell ya
'Cause every thing you raise is yummy From the burger to the Stock

Yeah, my mama she told me to always be planin ahead
She says, &#8220;jobs can be lost and I don&#8217;t want to end in debt"
You know I won't be no stick figure lazy starving doll
So if that's what you're sellin then go ahead and go along

Because you know
I'm all about that waste
'Bout that waste, no Hoarding
I'm all about that waste
'Bout that waste, no Hoarding
I'm all about that waste
'Bout that waste, no Hoarding
I'm all about that waste
'Bout that waste

Because you know
I'm all about that waste
'Bout that waste, no Hoarding
I'm all about that waste
'Bout that waste, no Hoarding
I'm all about that waste
'Bout that waste, no Hoarding
I'm all about that waste
'Bout that waste

Because you know I'm
All about that waste
'Bout that waste, no Hoarding
I'm all about that waste
'Bout that waste, no Hoarding
I'm all about that waste
'Bout that waste, no Hoarding
I'm all about that waste
'Bout that waste
'Bout that waste, 'bout that waste
Hey, hey, ooh
You know you like this place


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Just for GREENCOUNTYPETE.

Because you know
I'm all about no waste
'Bout no waste, not Hoarding
I'm all about no waste
'Bout that waste, no Hoarding
I'm all about no waste
'Bout no waste, not Hoarding
I'm all about no waste
'Bout no waste

Yeah, it's pretty clear, I ain't ashamed to
buy in bulk bulk, 
Like I'm allowed to do
'Cause I got that lifestyle that all the dreamers chase
And all the right tools in all the right places

I see the city folk eatinâ that GMO
We know that food ain't real
C'mon now, sell it low
If you got chicks, chicks, just raise 'em up
'Cause every thing you raise is yummy From the burger to the Stock

Yeah, my mama she told me to always be planin ahead
She says, âjobs can be lost and I donât want to end in debt"
You know I won't be no stick figure lazy starving doll
So if that's what you're sellin then go ahead and go along

58.	Because you know
I'm all about no waste
'Bout no waste, not Hoarding
I'm all about no waste
'Bout that waste, no Hoarding
I'm all about no waste
'Bout no waste, not Hoarding
I'm all about no waste
'Bout no waste

Hey!

I'm bringing farming back
Go ahead and tell them city folks that
No, I'm just living. I know you think you're all that
But I'm here to tell ya
'Cause every thing you raise is yummy From the burger to the Stock

Yeah, my mama she told me to always be planin ahead
She says, âjobs can be lost and I donât want to end in debt"
You know I won't be no stick figure lazy starving doll
So if that's what you're sellin then go ahead and go along

Because you know
I'm all about no waste
'Bout no waste, not Hoarding
I'm all about no waste
'Bout that waste, no Hoarding
I'm all about no waste
'Bout no waste, not Hoarding
I'm all about no waste
'Bout no waste

Because you know
I'm all about no waste
'Bout no waste, not Hoarding
I'm all about no waste
'Bout that waste, no Hoarding
I'm all about no waste
'Bout no waste, not Hoarding
I'm all about no waste
'Bout no waste


Because you know
I'm all about no waste
'Bout no waste, not Hoarding
I'm all about no waste
'Bout that waste, no Hoarding
I'm all about no waste
'Bout no waste, not Hoarding
I'm all about no waste
'Bout no waste
Hey, hey, ooh
You know you like this place


----------



## edjewcollins (Jun 20, 2003)

To add to what Skandi said, a new chest freezer is probably not built anywhere as good as an old one either. I work on appliances all the time for my job. Most appliances these days can only be described as garbage compared to the way older ones were made. In a SHTF scenario, there is a lot to be said for reliability. Also, if you are repairing something more often, those energy efficiency savings go right out the window.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

just my 2 cents....i dont want frost proof freezer or refrigerator


i could just kick my behind for letting family toss a very old metal refrigerator from way back in 50's that had a pull down lever to open it sorta like a beer tap thingy from my grandmothers basement after she died.

eta; when i go totally off grid i will be doing chest type freezer converted to refrigerator....and a built in the north side wall a cold box with adjustable air flow for use in cooler weather.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I was raised to "put stuff by" and I can grow, harvest and can with the best of 'em. I used to have 2 freezers and a pantry full of food for myself and my three children. Well kids grew up and moved away, I moved and for a while only had enough food in the house for a couple of weeks.

It was just me and my dog and I made sure I had enough of her prescription food for three months at a time. I always had enough soap, shampoo, laundry detergent, etc. for a year  and toilet paper 

Met my DH. He invited me down to his house and we were talking and I told him I was thirsty and he said to look in the fridge. Wow, talk about a vast wasteland of emptiness, one gallon of milk, coke and condiments. I told him "you have a lot of stuff to put on food, but you don't have any food!"

Well we got married and I changed that real quick. Started buying a few extra cans here and there, extra everything. DH would say "we have ONE of those, we don't need anymore", I'd smile and say "well it won't go bad and it was on sale and saved us money". DH, a financial analyst loves to save money.

Now fast forward three years. I have a real pantry, stocked with enough to feed us for two years  and a medium size chest freezer (full) and my dining room now contains enough paper towels, toilet paper, and kleen-ex to last at least two years. My DH has bought us a Costco membership and we go every couple of weeks and buy in bulk things that "won't go bad"..

Takes a while to convert a grasshopper into an ant...lol..but it's worth it in the end.


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

elkhound said:


> just my 2 cents....i dont want frost proof freezer or refrigerator


I have a old chest freezer and a new(ish 5 years) fridge freezer, the freezer on the fridge is frost free, and I love love love it, only ever had to wipe out the inevitable peas and prawns from the bottom in 5 years. BUT I wouldn't have one as a long term storage solution, if you put a icecube tray in it, it is empty within 2 weeks. anything that is not REALY well wrapped up will get freezer burn very fast, and that includes unopened packets if they are in cardboard great for freeze drying.. and wonderfull for the short turnaround stuff.. but no good at all for keeping for a longer time. Besides if the power goes it's a devil to get a duvet round to keep cool! 

We've inherited two chest freezers with this house, one I would say is about 15 years old, and we're told it works, not tried it yet, and the other, well the walls are nearly a foot thick! I have no idea how old but seventies at least I would think. it's just used as a grain store.

for the longest time we had my greatgrans freezer and washing mashine, she died when I was 8 they were not new then, and they lasted another 20 years after we got them.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Two of us, and we have a large pantry, root cellar, and 5 freezers.....two medium sized uprights (15 & 17cuft), and 3 small chest (7-9cuft). We rotate quite a bit in the freezers, and 'eat them out' between meat butchering and garden seasons. Wife just emptied one of the uprights last week. Washed it out, and rolled it aside to wait on next filling. All of the freezers are on homemade plywood bases with casters so they can be moved around easily.

We kill and freeze a whole beef at a time when we do it. IF you'll vacuum pack your meat, it will not freezer burn no matter how long you keep it. A beef will last us 2 years, about the length of time it takes to raise one from birth to butcher. We'll put two hogs/yr in freezers, and 25-30 6-8lb chickens. The rest of the space is veggies/fruits that freeze, but could be canned easily (except strawberries, and we eat a LOT of homegrown Sb's.....12-15gals/yr) Wife will make up things like squash casserole when squash is in season, and things like that, which go in the freezer. We'll keep 4-6 loaves of bread frozen at any one time.

Yes, we have enough jars to can out everything in them, should the need arise. Got a half pallet of jars we've never yet pulled out the original case boxes. Also have enough solar power to keep a couple of them running forever. (in a SHTF situation, we'd cut back to one or two, and use one of the chest freezers as a fridge like Elkhound mentioned above)

It takes a lot of food to get thru a year....you can either store it at home, or count on somebody else to produce and store it for you in the supply chain. Personally, we choose to reduce our dependence on somebody else being able (and willing) to do their job to keep us alive. (but that also goes for heat, power, water, sewer, etc....we do as much for ourselves as we can) 

Many don't. To each their own.....But I think the day will come when that will have seemed quite foolish.

So let 'em call you whatever they want, Wendy.....but if things get bad, tell 'em to be SURE and call you long distance !


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I am by no means a hoarder, but I try to stay ahead of things. It's just DH & I and two cats, but we could last awhile.

I have to LOL at a neighbor/friend who will hop into a car and drive 15 miles when she needs one or two items. She doesn't understand the comcepts of meal planning and grocery lists. I really don't care as long as she is happy.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I have hundreds of extra jars on hand to can. I would can up the meat first & then whatever was left after that until I ran out of jars. I am always getting more jars from people. As far as others canning up if there was a power outage, I have found if you don't do it now, you probably won't be trying to do it in a power outage. I get comments all the time from people about how they will come here if they get hungry. UMMMMMM, NO!! I would help family briefly if I could, but why should I feed everyone. It is my job to care for my family & make sure we have enough. It is their job to provide for their family. Is it my fault if they don't? I am always happy to teach others how to can or butcher or garden or cook from scratch, but have found very few want to learn. It's not something you want learn when you need too. These are skills I want to have in case I ever need them. Most people don't give it a second thought. They just assume the grocery store will always have what they need & will always be open. I like the satisfaction of knowing when a snowstorm is predicted we can just hunker down & not have to run to the store to shop like most people do. I just shake my head.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I too will also can up the meat first in a power outage. Right now tho, my freezers are going to be frozen for months without power-it's so cold here. And in the summer I have more than one genny ava. and the garden will be putting out so there would be no need to cann up veggies. I do have enough jars, arround 4 thousand,probably a thousand empty.
My family knows where to come , if they can get here if things go bad. I talked with Mom about it once about my brother getting here from the Keys. She just said, oh he'll just go and buy food. Some just don't get the concept-what if there is no food to buy,no matter the cost. My Dh is a spender , he dosen't mind shopping, if he thinks I need something he's off to buy it. Heck, he's bought me 3 handguns is less than a month. And he buys ammo-because he gets a coupon.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

7thswan said:


> I too will also can up the meat first in a power outage. Right now tho, my freezers are going to be frozen for months without power-it's so cold here. And in the summer I have more than one genny ava. and the garden will be putting out so there would be no need to cann up veggies. I do have enough jars, arround 4 thousand,probably a thousand empty.
> My family knows where to come , if they can get here if things go bad. I talked with Mom about it once about my brother getting here from the Keys. She just said, oh he'll just go and buy food. Some just don't get the concept-what if there is no food to buy,no matter the cost. My Dh is a spender , he dosen't mind shopping, if he thinks I need something he's off to buy it. Heck, he's bought me 3 handguns is less than a month. And he buys ammo-because he gets a coupon.



Where did he find ammo coupons??


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

terri9630 said:


> Where did he find ammo coupons??


Dunhams, each time he buys something(back of the recipt).


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Lilith said:


> Just for GREENCOUNTYPETE.
> 
> Because you know
> I'm all about that waste
> ...



THAT WAS GREAT , time to start brain storming the music video for youtube 

this was the parody my wife showed me noting to do with prepping or waste but very funny [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLGUFaizAHs[/ame]

I will admit I eat my hummus with carrots , and do buy it sometimes , and after seeing this we were at a restaurant that had a Hummus Tabooli , peta and a few other middle eastern dips sampler plate , I liked them all


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

As to hoarding, the word is misused. My mother was a hoarder. She's been gone 4 years and I STILL have nightmares about cleaning her house. 

How do you keep extra jars? I have tried for years and never seem to be able to keep more than a few dozen. I still haven't put my canner away, there are potatoes that need to be canned!


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

I do some HVACR work on commercial reefers and freezers... heavy duty compared to the at home units. The stuff the homeowner buys is usually dead in 6 years. The old stuff lasts and lasts.

Matt


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey Wendy, if you want another older freezer, i will trade you....








You can have one of my empty ones in trade for one of your full freezers....


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

tab said:


> As to hoarding, the word is misused. My mother was a hoarder. She's been gone 4 years and I STILL have nightmares about cleaning her house.
> 
> How do you keep extra jars? I have tried for years and never seem to be able to keep more than a few dozen. I still haven't put my canner away, there are potatoes that need to be canned!


Just get way more than you need. Sanity will make you stop canning at some point. Usally after there is simply no more room,and your pole barn is full too.


----------



## MamaTrip (Aug 3, 2013)

Neither here nor there ---- just want to say -----
I'm canning bean soup today


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I joined here in 2009 I think- that is what it says LOL- but it took about 2-3 yrs to get my DH on board with 'putting by' canning, dehydrating, buying half a beef and a whole hog- 
he is now totally on board- I am sure if you look thru my posts- you will see I have threads started- How to get DH on board? LOL
He quickly saw me having fun canning- and slowly remembered his Dad doing it- so he soon became the "master canner" - then he wanted a smoker- well now- that just upped it by a notch- he wanted to learn to make salami- LOL- 
we now have enough that won't go bad or waste for the next yr - of not 2-
and that is a good thing- since this is a "hobby" we both can do together- and gain enjoyment and security from it!


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

tab said:


> How do you keep extra jars? I have tried for years and never seem to be able to keep more than a few dozen. I still haven't put my canner away, there are potatoes that need to be canned!


We keep our empty jars in a couple of floor to ceiling cabinets I built in the garage. One is 4'x8'x 24" deep, for quarts. 11 shelves x 50 or so jars per shelf = 550 empties there. (the lids have since moved to drawers in the cabinet behind the pint jars)




















The other is 2'x8'x2' deep for pints and 1/2 pints.














The full ones go on one of the pantry shelves.

This one is in the auxiliary kitchen/meat cutting room, which are behind the double gray doors above, a room added on what used to be the back wall of the garage.












Or these 4x8x12" deep cabinets I build coming into the kitchen from the garage:


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

***Drool***TN Andy!


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

i have 2 small freezers and food in freestanding pantrys and in my storage room, a big pile of jars in the attic, and a box of fruit jars in the corner of the dining room, have to put up some apples in rum sauce and in sugar syrup (with artificial rum flavouring) for the kids and some friends who dont drink. but i digress....


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I've been guilty of over buying and letting things get past use by dates. However, I've also discovered use by dates don't mean much on canned or dry goods. Still lately I've been trying to prepare meals from the pantry to use up the older stuff. My grocery spending went down drastically this month!

I try to always have enough empty jars on-hand to can the contents of my large chest freezer. I have to laugh remembering a ice storm which took out electric power for a week. People were complaining about losing the contents of their refrigerators and freezers. Duh - it was zero outside.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I have found common sense is also a thing of the past. If they couldn't realize nature was their own refrigerator then they deserved to lose their stuff.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

My husband decided 30 days food supply in the pantry was hoarding. He just fixated on it instead of trying to address some other issues we were confronting. I finally gave my stash to co-workers rather than see it wasted in the trash, as he wished. Not worth risking a marriage over.
The whole experience left such a bad taste in my mouth it makes me hyperanxious whenever I even _think_ about maybe putting up preserves on canning anything. Leaves my jaboticaba and dovyalis fruit all wasted- 3 crops a year...


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Grandmotherbear said:


> My husband decided 30 days food supply in the pantry was hoarding. He just fixated on it instead of trying to address some other issues we were confronting. I finally gave my stash to co-workers rather than see it wasted in the trash, as he wished. Not worth risking a marriage over.
> The whole experience left such a bad taste in my mouth it makes me hyperanxious whenever I even _think_ about maybe putting up preserves on canning anything. Leaves my jaboticaba and dovyalis fruit all wasted- 3 crops a year...


I'm sorry. Your dh must not be old enough to realize that farmers and infact many like me, live(ed) this way because we live Harvest to Harvest. It is a recent thing to NOT have a house full of food.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

GMB, I think jars would find places. Under the bed, in the back of closets, etc. I don't abide by foolishness and not having groceries for just a time if one is sick is foolishness. I would be stressed out if I only had 30 days of food. You can always print out some articles about the presrvatives and sugars in commetcial foods and tell your dh you love him enough to NOT feed him those nasties.
Course I am ornery enough that I might find something of dh's to fixate on, needs to go!!!!! If reasoning and logic don't work and being subtle causes problems.....


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Think I would told him his job was eating food mine was being sure he had plenty to eat ,and should I need inventory help I would call him first . 

That reminds me we are on our last 10 pounds of coffee :runforhills:


----------



## MoCat (Nov 7, 2012)

GMB - Do the math with him... 

Spaghetti sauce - 1 meal a week 2 people = 1 jar 
1 jar X 52 weeks in a year = 52 jars 

Now if you use the same sauce for pizza, lasagna or company on one of those nights means you need to add extra. Show him what your cost of homemade vs cost of store bought or do a taste test. Pick his favorite meal/treat.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

We have two refrigerators and one freezer. The one fridge out in the garage is full of mainly eggs and soda pop. Our cabinets are full and I have cases of canned good sitting in strategic (out of the way) areas all over the house. I also have a storage shed stuffed to the gills with paper towels, laundry detergent, dogfood, tp, and other boring everyday supplies.
I honestly don't care what people think of me. My dad always said, "If they are talking about me, then they are leaving someone else alone." I think he was a wise man. LOL It is wise to be prepared for hard times, job loss, bad weather, unexpected loss of income, etc. And the people who make the most noise about how "wrong" or "weird" they think it is are the first ones that run squalling to welfare offices and churches when bad times come to their doors.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

mekasmom said:


> We have two refrigerators and one freezer. The one fridge out in the garage is full of mainly eggs and soda pop. Our cabinets are full and I have cases of canned good sitting in strategic (out of the way) areas all over the house. I also have a storage shed stuffed to the gills with paper towels, laundry detergent, dogfood, tp, and other boring everyday supplies.
> I honestly don't care what people think of me. *My dad always said, "If they are talking about me, then they are leaving someone else alone." I think he was a wise man.* LOL It is wise to be prepared for hard times, job loss, bad weather, unexpected loss of income, etc. And the people who make the most noise about how "wrong" or "weird" they think it is are the first ones that run squalling to welfare offices and churches when bad times come to their doors.



I agree. I love that saying!


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

7thswan said:


> I'm sorry. Your dh must not be old enough to realize that farmers and infact many like me, live(ed) this way because we live Harvest to Harvest. It is a recent thing to NOT have a house full of food.





tab said:


> GMB, I think jars would find places. Under the bed, in the back of closets, etc. I don't abide by foolishness and not having groceries for just a time if one is sick is foolishness. I would be stressed out if I only had 30 days of food. You can always print out some articles about the presrvatives and sugars in commetcial foods and tell your dh you love him enough to NOT feed him those nasties.
> Course I am ornery enough that I might find something of dh's to fixate on, needs to go!!!!! If reasoning and logic don't work and being subtle causes problems.....





Sawmill Jim said:


> Think I would told him his job was eating food mine was being sure he had plenty to eat ,and should I need inventory help I would call him first .
> 
> That reminds me we are on our last 10 pounds of coffee :runforhills:





MoCat said:


> GMB - Do the math with him...
> 
> Spaghetti sauce - 1 meal a week 2 people = 1 jar
> 1 jar X 52 weeks in a year = 52 jars
> ...


Thank you for the suggestions, but you are all applying logic to an illogical problem. Rational thought did NOT enter into it, believe me. One of my social workers I worked with finally got me to understand about a few other things he had done, that it was totally irrational, illogical and random. She suggested it's like being hit by lightning even after you crouch low and get out from under tall trees. It happened. You did your best. Now try to cope with the aftermath. 
It wasn't worth losing a marriage for, which was where it was heading when I made the decision to stop fighting it. 
My mother thought I was an idiot for canning food in the first place.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't know Grandmotherbear, I take marriage vows seriously, but..........

How can you change anything for the better if he's irrational?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I grow ,put up food and make things,build ect. because I'm very independant. My dh better understand that or I would find it easy to get rid of him too.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

Marilyn said:


> I don't know Grandmotherbear, I take marriage vows seriously, but..........
> 
> How can you change anything for the better if he's irrational?


 Basically, I try not to care unless it's a deal-breaker.
I can ask about things I don't care that much about, and negotiate but the negotiation is really never finished (after 6 months of trying to negotiate sodding the yard so sandspurs wouldn't root and make it unusable I just called and had it done, which blew GFB mind. - He always agreed but wouldn't be pinned down to a time or date.)


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:TFH: I have 4 big freezers here.....that are being used for meat......If you take time to vac pak....you have not worries of frost burn and it keeps for years. If I do happen to have something look a little burned....it becomes doggie delight...that is canned up for my working dogs.

I have 2 big chest freezers that do not work...... one stores bulk ammo.

And, you wont even believe to know how much TP I have on the second one.

I have 3 more freezers at our second farm.....If I am a hoarder.....I don't care!!!

Just my 2 cents.

To you, Wendy, I say ROCK ON!!!!


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

We store all kinds of things in old non-working freezers too.


----------

